# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > MakerFarm Forum >  ABL w/ the Rumba Board

## dunginhawk

Good morning Folks... So ive read through that gigantic thread on ABL with rumba, but didnt really take much away from it, except for the fact that forever it hasnt been possible.
I just wanted to ask quickly to see if anything has changed there.  I have the 12" and REALLY want to use ABL with my rumba board.  If its just not possible, i can get a different board.
thank you guys

----------


## Roxy

Auto Bed Leveling isn't possible on a Rumba Board?   Why would that be?  I think it is possible!

----------


## dunginhawk

not that it isnt possible , of course it is, but i dont know if anyone has it working correctly, or its in its infancy, OR im not finding the material.  Im not a code monkey, so I live and die by finding information on the interwebernets.  If it has been successfully done, is there a concise guide to it somewhere?

----------


## Draud

I have it working on my Rumba. Printing out some calibration cubes to see how it does. Look at the post about the Rumba and there is even a link to a firmware all good to go. Then follow Zennmaster's guide to get all the measurements.

----------


## dunginhawk

Draud, thank you .  I have read that thread a couple of times. there is so much in there and it seems so scattered with one bit of code here, another here.. Nothing really in anything readable and digestable.  thanks

----------


## Draud

Anytime. When I downloaded the frimware ake sure a pull out the other two config files as it messed up the abl. I also used clugh42 servo mount from thingiverse to mount everything.

----------


## Chadd

ABL is working fine on my 12" i3v with a rumba.

----------


## dunginhawk

I know it's a lot to ask but could u do a write up? Like I said I think that thread is good but it's so disjointed. I have the hardware mounted and it's ready to connect to board and work on software and firmware.  Thanks

----------


## tsteever

Some where in the thread there is a very brief how to. I can't remember where it is. 

1)To start, download the firmware i posted here. I know it works with the Rumba. It is in post 90 of that thread. #90  I think there have been some changes to the main firmware but I haven't tried it out yet.

2) You will need to modify the Config.h file, the Pins.h file and the Marlin.main file. The firmware linked above should have the changed needed for the Rumba.

3) Make sure you adjust the offsets per the zenmaster videos on youtube.

----------


## swirvbox

I have auto bed tramming working on our Rumba. I used the most recent stock Marlin firmware. It has sections for the Rumba and all the latest toys.  I only had to edit Config.h and all is good.  

Enable ABL, measure and set offsets, set servo angles.  I have the servo plugged into the bottom left three pins of EXP3. CHANGE PIN OUT ON SERVO CONNECTOR or you will cook something. Just move the ground to the middle pin and +5 is on the bottom.  

I think auto bed tramming is almost necessary with a wooden Y bed that is 300mm square.  That is not going to stay where you want it for very long. Mine is warped after only a few weeks of printing. 

swirvbox

----------


## dunginhawk

now trying to figure out why firmware wont go.

----------


## dunginhawk

when i try to upload the configuration.h it gives me this error.
as it does for Pins.h etc.


  This report would have more information with
  "Show verbose output during compilation"
  enabled in File > Preferences.
Arduino: 1.0.6 (Mac OS X), Board: "Arduino Mega 2560 or Mega ADK"
In file included from dogm_lcd_implementation.h:38,
                 from ultralcd.cpp:36:
dogm_font_data_marlin.h:13: error: 'u8g_fntpgm_uint8_t' does not name a type
dogm_font_data_marlin.h:172: error: 'u8g_fntpgm_uint8_t' does not name a type
In file included from dogm_lcd_implementation.h:40,
                 from ultralcd.cpp:36:
ultralcd_st7920_u8glib_rrd.h:43: error: 'u8g_t' was not declared in this scope
ultralcd_st7920_u8glib_rrd.h:43: error: 'u8g' was not declared in this scope
ultralcd_st7920_u8glib_rrd.h:43: error: 'u8g_dev_t' was not declared in this scope
ultralcd_st7920_u8glib_rrd.h:43: error: 'dev' was not declared in this scope
ultralcd_st7920_u8glib_rrd.h:43: error: expected primary-expression before 'msg'
ultralcd_st7920_u8glib_rrd.h:43: error: expected primary-expression before 'void'
ultralcd_st7920_u8glib_rrd.h:43: error: initializer expression list treated as compound expression
ultralcd_st7920_u8glib_rrd.h:44: error: expected ',' or ';' before '{' token

----------


## swirvbox

Brown is ground, red is +5v and orange is fruit.  Refer to this chart

You would pull the pins out of the 3 pin dupont connector and re-pin it: Orange, Brown, Red.
Slide the connector onto pins 2, 4, and 6 so that red is on the bottom (pin 2).

swirvbox

----------


## dunginhawk

i know its surprising, but i figured that out before this chart  :Smile:  haha... so when i plug it in, i hear the servo engage.  so thats good.
Now im fighting the firmware not uploading... i think im close  :Smile: 

EDIT : nm it was the glib folder i was missing... checking things now

----------


## dunginhawk

so i think i have the software detecting and moving the servo around... Only problem i see now is that my servo switch is within 1mm of the tip of the hot end. So they are engaging the glass at the exact same point and the servo switch is never triggering.
i havent seen that in any of the videos  :Smile: 

going to try a longer arm

ok, longer arm seemed to have worked, to get it further from the nozzle. now its about 7mm past the nozzle.

----------


## dunginhawk

So i filed down a piece that was causing me issues. everything appears to be working now.  with the exception of my Z probe switch (the server switch) is not triggering when the pluger hits the bed.
Not sure if my endstop switch is bad, it wouldnt surprise me one bit. The screw i used to mount it was too big.  
I did the command zeroing things out, so im showing when its engaged with the bed, it is 6.60mm below the hot end..
so its right. its just not working from the plunger perspective.


If i run M119 while the endstop plunger is down, it still says OPEN, but if i engage the z end stop (the one on the frame of the printer) it shows triggered.  So is there some setting im missing that isnt telling it that that end stop is even around?

Do i need to do anything with the rumba board besides plugging in the end stop the 2nd z end stop connection?  is that not even the right spot for it?

EDIT : ok, i figured out that it replaces the old Z stop trigger... However, is it all coded smart enough to lower the Servo arm when it wants to Z level at home position too?

----------


## dunginhawk

So its working.... ITS ALIVEEEEEEE

the G29 hit 9 points on the bed, everything was perfect..... so my last question... do you just add the G29 code to the gcode below the G28 auto home.  after the G29 runs it automatically starts printing i presume right?
does the G29 automatically add values in somewhere that tells the printer exactly where the head should be going? thats just all in there automagically?

I may (once i get back from vegas) put together a tutorial on all the steps needed here.  It wasnt as bad as i thought, but its not all in one place either. you guys were a GREAT help. thanks so much

----------


## sniffle

> So its working.... ITS ALIVEEEEEEE
> 
> the G29 hit 9 points on the bed, everything was perfect..... so my last question... do you just add the G29 code to the gcode below the G28 auto home.  after the G29 runs it automatically starts printing i presume right?
> does the G29 automatically add values in somewhere that tells the printer exactly where the head should be going? thats just all in there automagically?
> 
> I may (once i get back from vegas) put together a tutorial on all the steps needed here.  It wasnt as bad as i thought, but its not all in one place either. you guys were a GREAT help. thanks so much



just put it in immediately after G28 and the printer will handle the rest

----------


## dunginhawk

or so it seems  :Smile:  thats what i went ahead and did... how amazing... I am only printing a tiny calibration cube right now, but the height is ok... im having to set a -.3mm offset in S3d for PLA, and ill set another one for ABS when i figure it out, but thats not to tough to handle.
If it works that well across the whole bed. this is a game changer for first layers

----------


## sniffle

I'll be honest... I could do without the ABL and just have an adjustible offset when homing for Z and i would be gloriously happy... because if the glass is level then abl isnt needed and a number to adjust closeness to the bed makes life so much easier than turning a screw

----------


## jasay

> I'll be honest... I could do without the ABL and just have an adjustible offset when homing for Z and i would be gloriously happy... because if the glass is level then abl isnt needed and a number to adjust closeness to the bed makes life so much easier than turning a screw


I don't have ABL, but like you wish I could auto adjust the initial offset.  Could you change this line in Marlin to "1"?


```
  #defineAUTO_BED_LEVELING_GRID_POINTS2
```

----------


## TechMasterJoe

> I'll be honest... I could do without the ABL and just have an adjustible offset when homing for Z and i would be gloriously happy... because if the glass is level then abl isnt needed and a number to adjust closeness to the bed makes life so much easier than turning a screw


enable Z baby stepping in the firmware and keep software limit min travel false
then under tuning once you start a print you can shift up and down in .01mm steps it's very fine control i just do skirts like 4 times and adjust while it's printing the skirt
keep safe home Z on and keep the Z probe just keep your bed level and disable ABL or just don't call G29 and test it out




> I don't have ABL, but like you wish I could auto  adjust the initial offset.  Could you change this line in Marlin to "1"?
> 
> 
> ```
>   #defineAUTO_BED_LEVELING_GRID_POINTS2
> ```



no it will fail to probe and clear Z i will talk to thinkyhead about adding it

----------


## jasay

Interesting TechMasterJoe.  Is the on the fly adjustment done on the LCD?

----------


## SgtToe

I have a question, I thought that ABL used the sensor to measure the height of the bed and then adjust the two z motors independently to compensate.  However, I am hooking my z motors up and the "z motor cable" is missing and Colin said I can just plug one motor into the pins and the other into the screw terminals.  But that means that both motors are being driven at the same time and could not be adjusted independently.  What am I not understanding?

----------


## jasay

The two z motors move in sync.  The ABL measures the bed and then moves the entire z axis up and down to compensate for where the bed is higher or lower (so the nozzle remains the same distance from the glass for the entire layer).  If the motors moved independently you would be changing the angle of the nozzle relative to the bed (and therefore also it's x position) as well as the height.

----------


## Effnrad

This is a really old post, but do you have a version of rumba firmware with ABL available. The old link is broken.

----------

